# Moving Lighted Cedar Trees?



## CJChamp (Dec 15, 2020)

I know they are new, mine showed up just today. Does anyone know if it is possible to move the Cedar trees that have Christmas lights on them? I have a group of 5 trees by my house, 4 have lights on them and 1 does not. I tried digging up one from another area and putting it in the one spot of the one that was not lit but in that position, it did not have lights either. Is it possible to move a lighted tree to another spot and have it work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 15, 2020)

Sadly i tried this, but every time i moved one lighted cedar the lights where not there after planting them and i tried re-planting them various time. Guess we cant plan where our illuminated cedars are sadly


----------



## FaerieRose (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah, found this out the hard way. Thankfully, I only moved one.


----------



## Venn (Dec 15, 2020)

You could perhaps try to plant a new one there. Hopefully you can get a lighted tree that way.


----------



## cherrygirl (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah my mum wanted all the cedar tree in her resident area to have to lights instead of mixed match but she learnt the hard way that you can’t move then and keep the lights on the trees


----------



## eseamir (Dec 15, 2020)

yeah I'm pretty sure a lot of people have tried this and found out the hard way, as far as I can tell digging out a tree that has lights on it will reset it to just a normal tree when its replanted (in the same way that picking weeds will cause them to go back to their first growth stage when you plant them again)


----------



## velv3tkisses (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you for relaying the message! I was going to try this...


----------



## KimiyoCake (Dec 15, 2020)

aww man... learning this the hardway then  guess i can't finish terraforming...


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m pretty sure they don’t stay the same I think a few days after the 15th they changed to different trees? I swear the ones next to my house were lit up then were when I ttd to the 20th


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Burumun (Dec 16, 2020)

From what I know, the spot they're planted is what determines whether or not the tree has lights, meaning a tree planted in that specific spot will never have lights. It's the same with the leaf color variants for hardwood trees in fall.


----------

